# How Many Shrimp is Too Many Shrimp?



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a population explosion in my grow out tank. I thought the Shrimp would be good to clean up leftover food from fish fry.

Will the population hit a maximum density or will it eventually be just wall to wall Shrimp?


----------

